# Fruit Trees



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would like to grow a few fruit and nut trees and I would like to try the semi-dwarf varieties in fruit trees. I live in climate zone 6B. I would like to try some varieties of Fuji and Galas and some pear and peaches. I do not know what varieties would work well here. Who is a good supplier of tree stock for my climate zone.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Googles top resilt: wholesale only but found near you?

http://freedomtreefarms.com


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Vol, Starkbros.com. it is where I get all my fruit trees and they are the best quality around. Get the supreme quality and for most you will get fruit the second year. They are in Missouri just a little north of St. Louis.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

P.S Peaches and pears are hard to grow if you live in high humidity but can be done, just keep them well fertilized and sprayed. Apples are almost fool proof just some insect spray. Wasp love them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My pear trees do just fine here, apples not too bad, best one is the one that was growing when grandfather bough the place in 54'. Used to have a nice white peach tree, it died after ten years and everyone I've planted so far has died after a couple of years, the centers are almost like dry rot when they finally die. Get a few cherries every years as well. All these I bought from our local nursery.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My next door neighbor had 20,000 peach trees a few years ago. He has since cut back to about 12,000 in order to go to row crops. He told me he gets a good crop about one year in five.

All told, I know at least 4 guys here who have a total approaching 50,000 trees. They struggle between late spring freezes, winters too cold, fungi, insects, getting help, just to name a few. But,when they get a good crop........

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> They struggle between late spring freezes, winters too cold, fungi, insects, getting help, just to name a few. But,when they get a good crop........
> 
> Ralph


Puts me in mind of hay producers.....

Regards, Mike


----------

